# water pump issues hymer b544



## keefy13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi guys and girls

can any body inform me on what pump to replace my tired and very weak one with please.
Shower taps toilet all very slow

Cheers


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi keefy13,
This is usually the pump fitted to the B544. You may find one cheaper if your surf the net.

http://www.campervanaccessories.co.uk/reich-twin-submersible-pump-p-1616.html

Regards,
Roger


----------



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

Check the pump first, some have a filter grill over the bottom that gets blocked, also worth checking the taps arn't scaled / blocked up ether, if water has gone off in the tank the black stuff gets stuck in everything and slows the flow.

Courty


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

prof20 said:


> Hi keefy13,
> This is usually the pump fitted to the B544. You may find one cheaper if your surf the net.
> 
> http://www.campervanaccessories.co.uk/reich-twin-submersible-pump-p-1616.html
> ...


That's the same pump i've recently replaced in our 2002 644, that's actually a really good price, they usually sell on offer for around £35 + p&p.

Ours went slow, one of the two motors in it had failed.

HTH


----------

